

Hyperbrain Owner's Manual - 2. Accept and reject your limitations - swombat
http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/01/hyperbrain-owners-manual-2-accept-and-reject-your-limitations

======
Hexstream
Weird, I didn't identify myself so much with the "Do you know someone like
this?" essay but I totally did with that "hyperbrain" thing, even though
they're supposedly talking about the same thing...

